# Rory has gone to rainbow bridge :-(



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

My trip to the vets today was awful Rory was being so sweet licking my cheek and bruxing in my jacket. The vets took her for lots of neurological tests and told me she had a large brain tumour and it's only a matter of days before she has another stroke and dies. I cried to hard at the vets and wouldn't let Rory go, it's like she knew because she was clinging on to me. After I got myself together I told the vet to take her away and do it as I didn't want to see, or take her home with me. Ill miss her so much and I'll never forgot her. 
Goodbye Rory and sleep tight
<3 I love you <3

View attachment 80218
View attachment 80226
View attachment 80234



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww RIP Rory sorry to hear that


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, poor baby  I've been following on her story. I'm so so so sorry.. You did the right thing, though, took a lot of courage. Hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Omgosh she is so adorable. 
I'm so sorry for your loss. At least she can be friends with mouse this time around at the rainbow bridge and they will both be waiting for you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I know its probably too soon but it's all I could do today I've just been driving around all day I've just got in now its 6pm. I took willow home and I've been all around trying to find 2 new female babies not to replace, just fill the space of Rory and little mouse. There is a breeder close by but she only has males. I've had no luck. Maybe tomorrow xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I am so sorry<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I learnt a lot from Rory she was a wise old girl and i will miss her a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218 (Jul 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear  wish you were closer so I could give you two of my girls.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I wish you the best in finding new additions to your mischief 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks so much guys... I think I've found the new additions. 2 Siamese 10 week old babes. I'm going visiting them in the morning it's an hour drive away x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I look forward to seeing them in the meet my rat forum 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

